# [APACHE + PHP] Problème mineur mais ...

## SiOu

Bonjour voila,

Je n'arrive pas à faire fonctionner la fonction upload en local. Comment ca ? En faite par exemple dans phpmyadmin impossible d'impoter mon fichier $.sql poru recreer la base, j'obtiens ce message d'érreur :

 *Quote:*   

> No data was received to import. Either no file name was submitted, or the file size exceeded the maximum size permitted by your PHP configuration. See FAQ 1.16.

 

Je suis aller verifier ma variable da,s php.ini , elle est a 4mo ....

Ensuite, je possède un site en local qui permet d'up des photos etc ... Celui-ci fonctionne très bien sur d'autre machine mais la encore j'obtiens une erreur au cours de l'upload :

 *Quote:*   

> file not uploaded on the server
> 
> Error: File upload error (unknown error code). (6)

 

Avec ce type d'érreur je suis bien avancé ....

Le problème c'est que je passe une soutenance Samedi sur ce pc , et il me faut absolument que ca fonctionne +_+

J'ai aucune idée d'ou peut venir mon problème.

Voici mon php.ini , ainsi que emerge  --info, j'ai aussi passé le repertoire /var/www/ en chmod 777 au cas ou ( aucune différence ).

 *Quote:*   

> localhost siou # emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11-r1, 2.6.33-gentoo x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> [PHP]
> 
> ;;;;;;;;;;;
> 
> ; WARNING ;
> ...

 

----------

## SiOu

-erreur-Last edited by SiOu on Thu Apr 15, 2010 8:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Que veux-tu dire par ta double auto-citation ? un up ?

----------

## SiOu

Je viens de m'apercevoir que lorsque je lance apache2, j'obtiens ces erreurs :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> apache2: apr_sockaddr_info_get() failed for tux
> 
> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName
> ...

 

Une copie de mon /etc/hosts :

 *Quote:*   

> 127.0.0.1 tux localhost

 

Et dans nano/etc/conf.d/hostname

 *Quote:*   

> (Set the HOSTNAME variable to your host name)
> 
> HOSTNAME="tux"
> 
> 

 

----------

